# Pics of Screech - Finally



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

As promised guys, here are a few pics of my beautiful baby, and her wing markings cos they're just too beautiful. There would be more, but unfortunately I don't have a camera and the other pics on my phone came out fuzzy. Enjoy: 


Get that camera away from me! 

 I _said_ NO!

 Brrr! That's cold!

Look at my pretty wing...


In case anyone is wondering, I'm training her to spread her wings on command. It sounds insane but I think it'll be useful one day. She's lifting them when I say 'spread', and yesterday she really stretched them out for the first time. I was so proud of her.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's a cutie!! Looks just like my Cookie did when she was a baby.  I love the spots under the wings too, they're very pretty.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

She's discovered the top of my head and decided it's a very comfy perch. She shoves her feet right down to the scalp so they keep warm under my hair, puffs herself up and goes to sleep.  When I try to put her in her cage for bedtime she chitters at me.  I'll get my mom to take a pic tonight and try to post it tomorrow. Hopefully it comes out ok. I'm afraid she's worse than me when it comes to technology.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She gorgeous  thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful.

And it sounds like she isvery smart.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really pretty


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am most definitely her slave.  She is extremely smart as I'm discovering, and she loves learning new things. As I said before I'm trying to teach her to spread her wings on command. I do this by very gently unfolding them while saying spread. I hold them out for a few seconds and then release them and praise her with a small treat thrown in. She wasn't too happy about that at first but she's now got to the point where she'll spread them out almost fully when I say 'spread'. I'm sure one day this will be useful if she ever gets frightened and either myself or the vet needs to check for injury. 
She's started giving a kiss if I ask for it, though not all the time. I'm trying to think of new things I can teach her, but it's not totally necessary that she learn any major tricks. Oh and I'm learning alot about her. She doesn't like her cuttlefish when it's hung on the bars of her cage. She wants it on the floor or she won't touch it. It's quite scary because I can almost see her beak growing. So we've started with a daily cuttlefish session. I hold the cuttlefish while she rips it apart for half an hour. I don't know whether this is a good or bad thing, but she really gets into destroyer mode and seems to enjoy it.  She hates veggies and fruit of any kind and seems to think they were invented to torture her. I'm going to make birdie bread this weekend and add a few shredded vegs to see if she'll touch them when they're mixed with something else. I've also decided to make a hanging feeder for her, basically a piece of string with fresh fruits attached that will be changed everyday. Perhaps that will tempt her. 
Surprisingly, she doesn't like millet. I don't know why, whether it's the brand or what, but she'll eat a small amount and leave the rest. I'm still trying to find a different, healthy treat for her. I think she's very much a fussy baby. :wacko:
This weekend I'm going to introduce her to the rest of the household. I'm going to clean a smaller cage that we have hidden somewhere, and will use that in the lounge. Her main, big cage is too big to be moved between my room and the lounge all the time. And with the other monsters it's just not clever to keep her where they can reach her. Wish her luck, I have the feeling the cat is going to traumatise my baby.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl is another one for the head as a perch!  Lol!! 

The pics are really cute!  Thanks for sharing!  Looks like the training is going great!  Hope you cat stays away! *fingers crossed*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing so well  I would keep a close eye on your cat. Also I would change the fruit and vegetables after an hour or two. Here is a nice thing to put veggies on and easy to clean http://www.birdyboredombusters.com/treat_toy_wand.html


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sparkles loves my head as well since i shaved my mustach off gorgious tiel you have there


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for that link Spike. Unfortunately converting dollars into rands will leave me poor so that's impossible.:wacko: I do have some stainless steel skewers myself though, so I'll see what I can do about making one for Screech this afternoon. 

I didn't manage to get a pic of her on my head, but she's discovered she can make a nice warm nest on my neck with a blanket of long hair hiding her. 

She was introduced to the rest of the house yesterday, and had a great deal of fun until Beast discovered her. I don't think Beast will be trying anything again though, he got a nice fright when both my mom and I ran at him to rescue Screech.  My family is now totally besotted with her, but my brother is trying to teach her to say 'stupid bird'. I swear if she starts saying that I'm going to kill him. 

She has decided she likes my singing, which means I need to get her ears tested, and will chirp at me when I stop. She bobs her head along to my voice. I think that alone would have made me her slave if I wasn't already. :blush: 

I'll see what I can do about getting more pics today.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing well  Can't wait for more pic's


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Spike. I'll have the pics for you by Friday. 

I was watching a movie with my mom last night, and I had Screech on my shoulder. I don't know if she was watching and didn't want to be disturbed or what, but boy was she grumpy. Every time I reached up to give her scritches she would attack my hand. Not in a nasty 'I'm going to kill you' way, just a 'leave me alone already' way. She doesn't really bite, she just sort of grabs my finger in her beak and holds on for a few seconds as if to say 'I'm warning you'. So I left her alone and then put her in her cage when the movie was finished. And she started chirping to be let out and cuddled. :blink: I think that bird is starting to take after her mom; she can't make up her mind.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey it was just not her kind of movie  Spike usually gets grumpy when he is tired or hungry, so that might of been why she was being nippy


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

How can The Little Mermaid not be her kind of movie?  Lol.

I think she was just tired cos she went to sleep the instant I covered her cage. 

I had a migraine yesterday so spent the day sleeping, and my mom tells me the poor baby was chirping like mad to be let out. I didn't hear a thing. 

I think she's started trying to say goodnight, because when I covered her last night and said 'goodnight' she gave a chirp that sounded alot like 'good'. Of course that could just be wishful thinking on my part, but she has become a lot more vocal just recently. I'm starting to wonder if I don't have a male on my hands...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If 'she' is very vocal she could well be a male!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my males are verry voiceterious bops there heads up and down taps everything like a woodpecker and they do say words


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol. That's what I'm afraid of. But at least if it's a male I don't need to worry about her laying eggs. I guess we'll see after the first moult. 

I'm starting to think she's got some Silver in her. In the sunlight she shines a greyish white. I know she's wf split to pied cos she has the little white dot on the back of her neck. I dunno. I'll try to get some clearer pics this afternoon to post tomorrow. Whatever she is, male/female/totally weird mutations I'm still her slave.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

She really is cute isnt she


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm so so sorry. Traffic was awful going home yesterday and I only got home at 4.30. This means that the sun had already started to set, and even though I tried, I couldn't get any decent pics of Screech. 

I promise I'll take this weekend, since I'm going to be home all weekend anyway. Also, my lift breeds ringnecks and I'm going to see if I can go to the auction with him this weekend and maybe get some pics of his aviaries too. I'll post them on Monday.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

verry cute


----------

